# Omni-king Vs Galactus.



## blademan9999 (Jul 13, 2017)

Both at full power.
No ultimarte Nullifier.
Who takes this?


----------



## tonpa (Jul 13, 2017)

Galactus eats


----------



## SSBMonado (Jul 13, 2017)

DBS isn't there yet


----------



## OGshine (Jul 13, 2017)

SSBMonado said:


> DBS isn't there yet


isn't where yet exactly? lol


----------



## OGshine (Jul 13, 2017)

when has galactus casually wiped  an entire universe out of existence like t was nothing?


----------



## SSBMonado (Jul 13, 2017)

OGshine said:


> isn't where yet exactly? lol


At a place where they can challenge characters as high tier as Galactus


----------



## OGshine (Jul 13, 2017)

SSBMonado said:


> At a place where they can challenge characters as high tier as Galactus


when has galactus done anything above universal exactly


----------



## OGshine (Jul 13, 2017)

sensing some b*iasedness *here but whatever lol


----------



## Solar (Jul 13, 2017)

I would figure that more people would be biased towards the Omni-King more than Galactus on here.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jul 13, 2017)

OGshine said:


> when has galactus casually wiped  an entire universe out of existence like t was nothing?





OGshine said:


> sensing some b*iasedness *here but whatever lol



If you are that confident that Galactus has never done anything as impressive as Zeno then I'd cool it with the cries of bias.


----------



## The Runner (Jul 13, 2017)

OGshine said:


> sensing some b*iasedness *here but whatever lol


Biasedness isn't a word 

That's G+ and Screwattack.com levels of Vs debating cringe


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 13, 2017)

OGshine said:


> when has galactus done anything above universal exactly





OGshine said:


> sensing some b*iasedness *here but whatever lol


So you have no idea about what Galactus can do but  you cry about biass  ?

Some of the DB fans man....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OGshine (Jul 13, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> So you have no idea about what Galactus can do but  you cry about biass  ?
> 
> Some of the DB fans man....


lol i know what galactus can do and it's not casually wiping universes out of existence lol


----------



## SnowFlame (Jul 13, 2017)

OGshine said:


> lol i know what galactus can do and it's not casually wiping universes out of existence lol



If you don't think that Galactus is even universal, why did you even make this thread?

What's the point of putting someone who is multiversal against someone you don't think is even universal, other than to stroke your erection for dragon ball

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OGshine (Jul 13, 2017)

SnowFlame said:


> If you don't think that Galactus is even universal, why did you even make this thread?
> 
> What's the point of putting someone who is multiversal against someone you don't think is even universal, other than to stroke your erection for dragon ball


lmao i'm not even the one that made the  damn thread lol


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 13, 2017)

SnowFlame said:


> If you don't think that Galactus is even universal, why did you even make this thread?
> 
> What's the point of putting someone who is multiversal against someone you don't think is even universal, other than to stroke your erection for dragon ball


Probably a bad attempt at a spite thread. Too bad Galactus-tier Characters can still own any DBS character


----------



## OGshine (Jul 13, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Probably a bad attempt at a spite thread. Too bad Galactus-tier Characters can still own any DBS character


and another clown who clearly can't read


----------



## SnowFlame (Jul 13, 2017)

OGshine said:


> lmao i'm not even the one that made the damn thread lol


 
My mistake. Your really the only one arguing for Zeno so I thought you made the thread by mistake.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jul 13, 2017)

OGshine said:


> and another clown who clearly can't read


Whose sock puppet are you?


----------



## Solar (Jul 13, 2017)

I know @Tranquil Fury has done it before, but I cannot find it. It is probably from a year or two back. 

Someone can just post the proof of Galactus being a higher grade and jusy get it over with. We have bring standards back up for things like linking feats and calculations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OGshine (Jul 13, 2017)

lol they can't even post some scans of some multiverse lvl feats from galactus  to back their shit up just say anything to shit on dragon ball buuut ok


----------



## tonpa (Jul 13, 2017)

OGshine said:


> lol they can't even post some scans of some multiverse lvl feats from galactus  to back their shit up just say anything to shit on dragon ball buuut ok


 deadly rival “five families” in _The Godfather_


----------



## Unlucky13 (Jul 13, 2017)

What's more powerful Fully Fed Galactus or Golden Life Bringer Galactus?


----------



## Worldbreaker (Jul 13, 2017)

If it's life bringer I woud say Galactus if it's purple I would say omni king each one beating the other without any problems


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 14, 2017)

Galactus stalemated the In-betweener. How powerful is the In-betweener? My knowledge of abstracts is very poor


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> Galactus stalemated the In-betweener. *How powerful is the In-betweener?* My knowledge of abstracts is very poor



He's up there but he answers to Order and chaos. I'd say a better feat for Big G is facing that celestial fusion(forgot his name)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

OGshine said:


> lol they can't even post some scans of some multiverse lvl feats from galactus  to back their shit up just say anything to shit on dragon ball buuut ok


The ultimate nullifier affords Galactus the same feats as Zeno and more.

At full power Galactus is noted to be of equal standing to Eternity and other universal entities as well.

An equal standing to something like that.
Seeing as Zeno currently only has the feat of destroying one universe at a time and we don't know the specifics yet, Galactus still takes it. Then his lifebringer form is brought into the picture which is even better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Roharu (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The ultimate nullifier affords Galactus the same feats as Zeno and more.
> 
> At full power Galactus is noted to be of equal standing to Eternity and other universal entities as well.
> 
> ...



Wait, didn't people argue (quite strongly I might add) that Zeno not only destroyed one universe from the future, but all 12 universes at the same time and also affected the other timeline (by erasing Zamasu when he was invading the other timelines as well)? There were many, many people classifying Zeno as low-tier multiversal (12 universes being his best feat), or was that eventually debunked? (I would be very surprised if it did, like I said, the arguments and debates got very, very 'heated').


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seeing as Zeno currently only has the feat of destroying one universe at a time and we don't know the specifics yet


Huh what? We literally saw him wipe out 12 universes in one go lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Roharu said:


> Wait, didn't people argue (quite strongly I might add) that Zeno not only destroyed one universe from the future, but all 12 universes at the same time and also affected the other timeline (by erasing Zamasu when he was invading the other timelines as well)? There were many, many people classifying Zeno as low-tier multiversal (12 universes being his best feat), or was that eventually debunked? (I would be very surprised if it did, like I said, the arguments and debates got very, very 'heated').


12 universes since when?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

"There used to be 18 universes in total."
"6 were destroyed."
"That's why we have 12 universes."
Now, I'm not a mathematician, but I have a sinking feeling people are full of shit, because we certainly wouldn't be having this tournament if he destroyed 12 more universes.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 12 universes since when?



I think it's because of Future Zeno erasing Future Trunks' timeline


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> I think it's because of Future Zeno erasing Future Trunks' timeline


How much proof for that is there? Because I'm looking at two Zeno's in one spot.
Also there isn't 12 timelines for trunk's timeline.


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How much proof for that is there? Because I'm looking at two Zeno's in one spot.
> Also there isn't 12 timelines for trunk's timeline.


Zeno survived his own blast and Goku brought him to the current timeline. That's why there are two of them. Future Zeno was just floating in an empty void. He wiped out a timeline which is made up of 12 universes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> He wiped out a timeline which is made up of 12 universes.


Oil
Also Gowasu is still around, ITT there is still a universe 10 the main universe Zamasu is from.
There isn't proof that he destroyed more than one timeline nor that their are 12 timelines.
Trunks and Mai still had a place to return to, Gowasu is still around, Universe 10 is still around.


----------



## Roharu (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "There used to be 18 universes in total."
> "6 were destroyed."
> "That's why we have 12 universes."
> Now, I'm not a mathematician, but I have a sinking feeling people are full of shit, because we certainly wouldn't be having this tournament if he destroyed 12 more universes.



As people stated before, I was referring to the time Zeno killed Zamasu and eared Trunks's timeline (I thought I was clear on that, it seems I was not). And yes, there are 12 universes in Trunks's timeline, since everyone asked around why Beerus didn't destroy him or, if he was death, why didn't Wills stopped him. There are also reference on what happened to the other 11 Gods of destruction and angels in that timeline. You would have to speak with someone like God Movement if you want to know the exact details, I was just lurking around.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oil
> Also Gowasu is still around, ITT there is still a universe 10 the main universe Zamasu is from.
> There isn't proof that he destroyed more than one timeline nor that their are 12 timelines.
> Trunks and Mai still had a place to return to, Gowasu is still around, Universe 10 is still around.



Ok, there's a little flaw in that reasoning. The Gowasu(s) from Zamasu/Black respective universes (one of them being from Future Trunks' timeline) were killed, while the Gowasu that remained alive comes from Goku's timeline...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oil
> Also Gowasu is still around, ITT there is still a universe 10 the main universe Zamasu is from.
> There isn't proof that he destroyed more than one timeline nor that their are 12 timelines.
> Trunks and Mai still had a place to return to, Gowasu is still around, Universe 10 is still around.


Who said there were 12 timelines or that he destroyed more than one timeline?

Each timeline in DBS is composed of the 12 universes. Zeno destroyed the alternate timeline which Future Trunks is from. By destroying that timeline he erased all 12 universes from it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> Who said there were 12 timelines or that he destroyed more than one timeline?
> 
> Each timeline in DBS is composed of the 12 universes. Zeno destroyed the alternate timeline which Future Trunks is from. By destroying that timeline he erased all 12 universes from it.


Then make your argument clear.
Do you have proof of how many universes that timeline had for a start.


Warlordgab said:


> Ok, there's a little flaw in that reasoning. The Gowasu(s) from Zamasu/Black respective universes (one of them being from Future Trunks' timeline) were killed, while the Gowasu that remained alive comes from Goku's timeline...


I recall there only being 6 time rings after Zamasu is killed.


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then make your argument clear.
> Do you have proof of how many universes that timeline had for a start.
> 
> I recall there only being 6 time rings after Zamasu is killed.


What?


Juub said:


> Zeno survived his own blast and Goku brought him to the current timeline. That's why there are two of them. Future Zeno was just floating in an empty void. *He wiped out a timeline which is made up of 12 universes.*


How could I be any clearer?

1. Why would the alternate timeline have any less/more universes than the current one? There is no evidence Zeno wiped/created any more.

2. Yes there is proof. Black killed all 12 GoD's/Kaioshin in the alternate timeline and each GoD/Kaioshin is assigned a Universe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> What?
> How could I be any clearer?


By saying that to begin with. 
You could have easily have been claiming Zeno wiped out multiple timelines making him multiversal.
Which I believe is a feat the Ultimate Nullifier has. 


> 1. Why would the alternate timeline have any less/more universes than the current one? There is no evidence Zeno wiped out any more.
> 
> 2. Yes there is proof. Black killed all 12 GoD's/Kaioshin in the alternate timeline and each GoD/Kaioshin is assigned a Universe.


Alright, lets put it this way. Why did Zeno only take action when Goku pressed the button with the current scenario going on?
There was a plan to wipe out the majority population of all the universes with low mortal levels in action already and Zamasu proceeds to kill all 12 gods and has a plan of action called zero mortals plan.
What makes you think that there are still 12 universes in place when Zeno erases everything baring that in mind?


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> By saying that to begin with.
> You could have easily have been claiming Zeno wiped out multiple timelines making him multiversal.
> Which I believe is a feat the Ultimate Nullifier has.


That boils down to a difference in cosmology. Correct me if I'm wrong but in the Marvel Universe, I believe a single universe is composed of multiple timelines. In DB it's the other way around, a single timeline is made up of multiple universes.



> Alright, lets put it this way. Why did Zeno only take action when Goku pressed the button with the current scenario going on?


Zeno isn't omniscient. He just resides at his palace and does what he pleases. He didn't even know what was going on. Goku had to explain it to him.



> There was a plan to wipe out the majority population of all the universes with low mortal levels in action already and Zamasu proceeds to kill all 12 gods and has a plan of action called zero mortals plan.
> What makes you think that there are still 12 universes in place when Zeno erases everything baring that in mind?


1. The zero mortal plan was to eradicate mortals and mortals only. Zamasu wasn't planning on wiping out planets and the environment. He was quite fond of the beautiful universe the Gods created but was pissed at the mortal defiling them.

2. The plan to wipe out all 8 universes with a low mortal level only involves the current timeline. Considering Future Trunks is alive and well in the Alternate Timeline and it takes place farther in the future than the current timeline, it is very unlikely Zeno followed through with his plan to wipe out the universes with a low mortal level. Else Future Trunks and his whole universe would be already dead because Universe 7 had the second lowest mortal level. That and since it takes place in an alternate timeline that was messed up with time travelling shenanigans, there is no telling how far reaching the consequences were. The events of that timeline are simply different. There's a very high chance Future Zeno never planned on wiping out the 8 universes from his timeline.

Last but not least, only 4 universes would have been spared and they are 1-12, 4-8. In the alternate timeline, 7 and 10 are confirmed to still be present whereas they are on the chopping block in the current timeline. Not only that but when Black said he killed all the Gods, you saw at least 8 of them getting killed in the background. So unless you wanna argue Zeno wiped out 4 universes at random(and spared 7 and 10) in the Alternate Timeline, there is no reason to assume the 12 universes aren't just intact.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 14, 2017)

We know that there're 12 universe even in trunks timeline, we never get any hint or else that zamasu destroyed some universe or other, even because he just wanted to kill mortals+flawed gods. But there's a point, we don't really know what Zeno destroyed. He could have wiped out all the universe of his timeline or just one universe, we don't have even any confirmation of how much Zamasu spread with his influence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> That boils down to a difference in cosmology. Correct me if I'm wrong but in the Marvel Universe, I believe a single universe is composed of multiple timelines. In DB it's the other way around, a single timeline is made up of multiple universes.


A single universe with multiple realms and dimensions and multiple timelines that can intersect with one another making more timelines. Last I checked anyway.

Some Dragonball fans argued that Hakai could delete a person's existence from several timelines and that Zeno could did the same for any timelines.


> Zeno isn't omniscient. He just resides at his palace and does what he pleases. He didn't even know what was going on. Goku had to explain it to him.


Zeno seemingly almost never knows what is going on, I wouldn't rely on any argument concerning his memory.
He may have very well wiped the universes out and forgot.
(The white background is the strongest case for it not mattering)



> 1. The zero mortal plan was to eradicate mortals and mortals only. Zamasu wasn't planning on wiping out planets and the environment. He was quite fond of the beautiful universe the Gods created but was pissed at the mortal defiling them.


A good point, though to what end?



> 2. The plan to wipe out all 8 universes with a low mortal level only involves the current timeline.
> Considering Future Trunks is alive and well in the Alternate Timeline and it takes place farther in the future than the current timeline, it is very unlikely Zeno followed through with his plan to wipe out the universes with a low mortal level.





> There's a very high chance Future Zeno never planned on wiping out the 8 universes from his timeline.


We don't know that, but a better point.



> Else Future Trunks and his whole universe would be already dead because Universe 7 had the second lowest mortal level. That and since it takes place in an alternate timeline that was messed up with time travelling shenanigans, there is no telling how far reaching the consequences were. The events of that timeline are simply different.


 I'm betting it's just plotholes Toei didn't care about tbh. 



> Last but not least, only 4 universes would have been spared and they are 1-12, 4-8. In the alternate timeline, 7 and 10 are confirmed to still be present whereas they are on the chopping block in the current timeline. Not only that but when Black said he killed all the Gods, you saw at least 8 of them getting killed in the background. So unless you wanna argue Zeno wiped out 4 universes at random(and spared 7 and 10) in the Alternate Timeline, there is no reason to assume the 12 universes aren't just intact.


True, but it's not out of the question at all for him to punish the universes as a whole because of goku.


This argument is structured better than "He just wipes out 12 universes." since it gives context.
Something Zeno needs more of than Galactus.

Galactus is more of the matter of just grabbing scans of all the proper scenes to give context though all we really need to know is that at full power he's equal to Eternity.
That said even if he wiped out 12 universes I don't think it's enough.


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Bad Wolf said:


> That said even if he wiped out 12 universes I don't think it's enough.


Yeah I thought it was easy to understand but then I realized not all cosmology work the same and Marvel's is completely different from Dragon Ball.

Honestly don't know much about Marvel so I'll leave it at that. Zeno is low-level multiversal at the moment. Whether or not destroying 12 physical universes in on go is enough to deal with Galactus I do not know. I'll leave that to you guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> Yeah I thought it was easy to understand but then I realized not all cosmology work the same and Marvel's is completely different from Dragon Ball.
> 
> Honestly don't know much about Marvel so I'll leave it at that. Zeno is low-level multiversal at the moment. Whether or not destroying 12 physical universes in on go is enough to deal with Galactus I do not know. I'll leave that to you guys.


Well there are several arguments that can be made regarding Zeno.
1. He destroyed all 12 universes
2. He destroyed only as far as Zamasu reached, Zamasu only reached to universe 10 and etc and that's the blank void.
3. Due to how Super works it doesn't matter how many universes there are due to the blank white void.
If someone would grab me a proper scan of the 12 universes as well as the 18 universes if that exists and the summoning of the super dragon I could give an estimate to the highest possible end for Zeno.
It's not that easy to access this stuff buried under reaction video's and theories with no substance and fan fiction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 14, 2017)

Well Lifebringer Galactus is able to step outside of the mult/omniiverse(Eternity) and shit. Can also punch abstracts like Order and Chaos in the face.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> Yeah I thought it was easy to understand but then I realized not all cosmology work the same and Marvel's is completely different from Dragon Ball.
> 
> Honestly don't know much about Marvel so I'll leave it at that. Zeno is low-level multiversal at the moment. Whether or not destroying 12 physical universes in on go is enough to deal with Galactus I do not know. I'll leave that to you guys.


Well if we take current marvel seriously(even tho it's a complete mess) golden galactus can hang with order/chaos and they kill the Lt(though again this is because they changed the rules of how his power functions within the multiverse).

Og galactus(fully fed) if he is equal to eternity than it's more than enough to deal with zeno

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well there are several arguments that can be made regarding Zeno.
> 1. He destroyed all 12 universes


That's the likeliest option. After he was done with his attack, he was just chilling in an empty void. This implies there was nothing left in that time line. Otherwise he would have simply gone back to his place.

Also I don't understand Japanese but some guys at Kanzenshuu pointed out that typically Universe 7 was referred as "dai nana uchuu" and when he erased everything he said "ko no sekai kietai" which means "I want this world to disappear". When Whis said that Zeno could wipe out everything in an instant(referring to the multiverse) the word used was also "sekai". From what I gathered over time, "sekai" is always used in reference to the multiverse and never in reference to a single universe.



As for the scans DBS main canon is the anime and not the manga so the best I can do are screenshots.



As for the 18 universes before I don't believe the 6 destroyed ones were ever shown but @God Movement would probably know this better than I.


Blαck said:


> Well if we take current marvel seriously(even tho it's a complete mess) golden galactus can hang with order/chaos and they kill the Lt(though again this is because they changed the rules of how his power functions within the multiverse).
> 
> Og galactus(fully fed) if he is equal to eternity than it's more than enough to deal with zeno


I was under the impression Galactus was an Abstract and represented Equity or was that retconned? Last I remember Galactus was pretty far into multiversal territory whereas Zeno is only low-multiversal at best for the time being.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2017)

Zeno just recently wiped out Universe 9 after they lost the tournament


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> As for the scans DBS main canon is the anime and not the manga so the best I can do are screenshots.


Are those really the universes at the palace?
And those two pictures are far too small and don't have enough detail.


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Are those really the universes at the palace?
> And those two pictures are far too small and don't have enough detail.


They're not the actual universes. Just a representation of them. A bit like in a game of monopoly.

What exactly do you need the pictures to show?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> They're not the actual universes. Just a representation of them. A bit like in a game of monopoly.
> 
> What exactly do you need the pictures to show?


To show what the destruction of 12 universes actually implies.


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> To show what the destruction of 12 universes actually implies.


Not sure I understand the question. 

All I can tell you is that when Zeno destroyed the multiverse, he was floating in an empty, white void with colored particles floating around.


Whereas normally, the DB universe looks like this:


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 14, 2017)

Pretty sure full-powered Galactus even without the Ultimate Nullifier takes a shit on all of DBS including Zeno. He's already taken on multiverse level beings that are above Zeno and has a fuckload of hax that makes anything from DBS look like child's play to make things even worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> Not sure I understand the question.
> 
> All I can tell you is that when Zeno destroyed the multiverse, he was floating in an empty, white void with colored particles floating around.
> 
> ...


Remember when it was being stated that cell had to attack omnidirectionally to destroy the solar system... same deal here.


----------



## Juub (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Remember when it was being stated that cell had to attack omnidirectionally to destroy the solar system... same deal here.


I mean what do you want me to show you? Here is the feat. I don't exactly understand the specifics of what you're asking me sorry lol.


Starts at 2:00


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2017)

Juub said:


> I was under the impression Galactus was an Abstract and represented Equity or was that retconned? Last I remember Galactus was pretty far into multiversal territory whereas Zeno is only low-multiversal at best for the time being.



He is, just the cosmic hierarchy has been hit with a wrench so it's hard to solidly place him as of secret wars. But yeah he definitely above zenos paygrade for the time being going off of past feats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 14, 2017)

To make matters easy to understand, the 616 universe of Marvel has universes within itself the size of our own, including heaven and hell and the personal realms of many gods. Heck I'd imagine that the Nine Worlds are each comparable to our own universe as well. Eternity not only contains all of these dimensions, worlds and universes, but his power is also higher than the sum of them, and fully-fed Galactus is equal if not above Eternity. That's why Zeno's destruction of 12 universes is really not enough to defeat Galactus.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blocky (Jul 14, 2017)

There was an alternate Galactus that blown up the universe.

The 616 Galactus is way stronger then that


----------



## Worldbreaker (Jul 14, 2017)

There's no such thing as a Fully Fed Galactus it's all hype and no showings just like Prime-Raizen from Yu-Yu-Hakusho, with the exception of now Life Bringer, he has never been without hunger, Galactus at his normal state has trouble with Skyfathers like Odin, Mephisto, and Ego, and at his best he can fight and beat a Celestial

So like I said before Gold Galactus beats Zeno but purple one get his ass beaten even if he consumed planets before fighting like he did with the Mad ones


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 14, 2017)

I think the problem is semantics. Maybe instead of using "fully-fed", we should use "well-fed"

Unless Gold Galactus is one who matched Eternity; is there a proof of that?


----------



## Gordo solos (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How much proof for that is there? Because I'm looking at two Zeno's in one spot.
> Also there isn't 12 *timelines* for trunk's timeline.


Do you mean universes? There actually is. Black and Zamasu went on a god-killing spree across the multiverse in Trunks' timeline 

Meanwhile all the gods are alive in the main timeline


----------



## Worldbreaker (Jul 14, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> I think the problem is semantics. Maybe instead of using "fully-fed", we should use "well-fed"
> 
> Unless Gold Galactus is one who matched Eternity; is there a proof of that?



There's no way to tell who the fuck is above who right now, Marvel is crazy at the moment, so Galactus beat Lord of Chaos and Order, those same guys killed the Living Tribunal who was weakened because the magic of plot, then fused by eating eachother and the In-betweener to become Logos and beat Galactus, Logos later on killed the Celestials but Logos can't fuck with the Queen of Nevers who is equal to Eternity, the same Eternity who is only a part of the Multi-Eternity, who is being held hostage by the First firmament, who is the embodiment of the first Marvel omniverse, who is the one who controlled Master Order and Lord Chaos in the first place but was afraid of the Celestials.

Hell at the moment Galactus isn't even Galactus he fused with Ego the living planet and became Ego Prime

The only character in Marvel who right now has the position of top dog is the Molecule Man who even Gold Galactus was afraid off and crated an omi-verse in a box

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2017)

Gordo solos said:


> Do you mean universes? There actually is. Black and Zamasu went on a god-killing spree across the multiverse in Trunks' timeline
> 
> Meanwhile all the gods are alive in the main timeline


late to the party

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jasongtrturbo (Jul 14, 2017)

Zeno lift his hand and Big G is erased

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2017)

Zeno didn't completely obliterate the timeline, instead he just nuked everything inside of it. You can still travel to where that timeline was, but find nothing but destruction. Which is exactly what happened when Goku went back to retrieve future Zeno.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clutch (Jul 15, 2017)

^
You mean like how everybody is fighting in the world of void, right now? The fact that Goku and Trunks went back there after it was destroyed doesn't mean much. Add to the fact that every DB verse has a heaven, hell, and multiple separate dimensions.

The scene basically exists for comedic purposes. Still, I wonder what Zeno is capable of if he ever felt threatened. When he erased that timeline, he did it as casually as possible. Last ep, he wiped out a universe with a smile, like it was game. His full power must be frightening.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 15, 2017)

I wouldn't say Zeno did it "casually". He looked confused and fussed up, and he probably used all his energy in doing it. Saying he did it "casually" is reaching, really.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 15, 2017)

Worldbreaker said:


> There's no way to tell who the fuck is above who right now, Marvel is crazy at the moment, so Galactus beat Lord of Chaos and Order, those same guys killed the Living Tribunal who was weakened because the magic of plot, then fused by eating eachother and the In-betweener to become Logos and beat Galactus, Logos later on killed the Celestials but Logos can't fuck with the Queen of Nevers who is equal to Eternity, the same Eternity who is only a part of the Multi-Eternity, who is being held hostage by the First firmament, who is the embodiment of the first Marvel omniverse, who is the one who controlled Master Order and Lord Chaos in the first place but was afraid of the Celestials.
> 
> Hell at the moment Galactus isn't even Galactus he fused with Ego the living planet and became Ego Prime
> 
> The only character in Marvel who right now has the position of top dog is the Molecule Man who even Gold Galactus was afraid off and crated an omi-verse in a box


What happened to TOAA?


----------



## youresafenow (Jul 15, 2017)

Galactus would get erased. He's basically Beerus. They're both capable of destroying the universe at full power. They're both always hungry. They're both purple. Omni-King >>> Beerus


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 15, 2017)

youresafenow said:


> Galactus would get erased. He's basically Beerus. They're both capable of destroying the universe at full power. They're both always hungry. They're both purple. Omni-King >>> Beerus


Except that a Marvel universe is composed of various universes. Galactus beat Mephisto while hungry, the lord of Hell which is the size of the universe, not to mention Mephisto's infamous reality warp of the 616 universe during One More Day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clutch (Jul 15, 2017)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I wouldn't say Zeno did it "casually". He looked confused and fussed up, and he probably used all his energy in doing it. Saying he did it "casually" is reaching, really.


Nope. 
In fact, he was the epitome of casual, he didn't even raise his voice. He was so blasė about it, only Goku was alerted to his intentions.

He was straight-faced the entire time, already stated to be capable of doing said act in a blink of an eye, and was not tired afterwards.

Heck, he was more excited when he[they] destroyed the 1 universe in the last ep. Zeno erasing stuff requires no effort on his part, it's just what he does.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Jul 15, 2017)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> What happened to TOAA?



The last time I saw him I think he made a deal with Thanos to beat Annihilus but I have not seen him anymore, he's probably there


----------



## Toaa (Jul 15, 2017)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I wouldn't say Zeno did it "casually". He looked confused and fussed up, and he probably used all his energy in doing it. Saying he did it "casually" is reaching, really.


He didnt just do it casually.He wasnt even the slightest bit tired from doing that.Heck he didnt even exhibit any change after erasing it. 

Used his energy is quite idiotic when he barely even tried.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 15, 2017)

How fast is Zeno?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 15, 2017)

Volt manta said:


> How fast is Zeno?


Quintillions of c's last I can recall.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 15, 2017)

That's his energy blast speed, I'm not sure you can just use that for his speed/reaction


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Jul 15, 2017)

The Ultimates 2 #8 was lit as fuck. Loved the character development for Galactus and Ego.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juub (Jul 15, 2017)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I wouldn't say Zeno did it "casually". He looked confused and fussed up, and he probably used all his energy in doing it. Saying he did it "casually" is reaching, really.


Huh what lol?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 15, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Well if we take current marvel seriously(even tho it's a complete mess) golden galactus can hang with order/chaos and they kill the Lt(though again this is because they changed the rules of how his power functions within the multiverse).
> 
> Og galactus(fully fed) if he is equal to eternity than it's more than enough to deal with zeno



What?! The new Galactus can defeat the LT?!


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 15, 2017)

Worldbreaker said:


> Hell at the moment Galactus isn't even Galactus he fused with Ego the living planet and became Ego Prime


I dont think he fused with Ego, I think he gave Ego some of his Life Bringer power. At the moment I think he's sitting inside Ego's head because of his size reduction.


MatthewSchroeder said:


> The Ultimates 2 #8 was lit as fuck. Loved the character development for Galactus and Ego.


God Squad my dude


----------



## Katsuargi (Jul 15, 2017)

Hm. 

What's the strongest version of Galactus Zeno can take?

And does said version of Galactus require Zeno, or do you have to grab a week enough Galactus that another DBS character can handle it?


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jul 15, 2017)

What's this talk about Zeno only being capable of destroying 12 universes? 

I thought it was agreed that Blue Kio-Ken x10 Goku during the Universe 6 arc could destroy 10 universes. In the next arc he becomes atleast 10x stronger since he doesn't need Kio-Ken x10 to beat Hit. 

That means that a theoretical Current kio-ken x10 Blue Goku could destroy his own universe 100 times over.... 

Goku is an ant to Zeno, so how does Galactus factor in any way other than hax? 

I could have sworn that red Goku was nigh universal, blue Goku was blatantly universal, and it
Only goes up from there.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 15, 2017)

Goku is stuck at Universe level until he actually demonstrates multiversal power.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 15, 2017)

Not like there can't be different magnitudes of universe level anyway, that's exactly what DBS powerscaling takes into account in the first place.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 15, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> What?! The new Galactus can defeat the LT?!



Yup, that is unless he hides for a few million years


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 15, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Quintillions of c's last I can recall.


Are there actual feats for this? Or is this just a scaling from lower tiers or blast speed?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 15, 2017)

Volt manta said:


> Are there actual feats for this? Or is this just a scaling from lower tiers or blast speed?


It was from Zeno wiping out the timeline. I believe it was GM that calced it.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 15, 2017)

Volt manta said:


> Are there actual feats for this? Or is this just a scaling from lower tiers or blast speed?


Iirc that feat comes from him appearing on earth when goku pressed the button. Guess his palace is far as hell from there so it should've taken longer than it did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 16, 2017)

Zeno wrecks.

The Galactus wank in this thread is disgusting. Zeno surely won't lack firepower when the fucker can erase whatever he wants.

"Zeno cannot be defeated" literally stated by Shin.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 16, 2017)

Extravlad said:


> Zeno cannot be defeated" literally stated by Shin


That's some Saitama level bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 16, 2017)

As if Shin was all that reliable in the first place.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 16, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> It was from Zeno wiping out the timeline. I believe it was GM that calced it.


I'm not quite sure how that works. I'm pretty sure generating an attack that has x speed doesn't guarantee that that attack's speed will automatically scale to you, unless you've been proven to be able to react to it/ move as fast and-or faster than it. Especially since it sounds like this is a scaling based on blast speed, which has even less justification for scaling. I could be wrong (on that last bit in particular), but then no one's provided the calc yet, to my knowledge.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jul 16, 2017)

God Movement said:


> 559px = 154 billion LY (from the other map, it's just end to end)
> 
> 90px = 154 billion LY
> 459px = 785 billion LY
> ...


This one I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 16, 2017)

Bad Wolf said:


> This one I think


Which gives you the speed of the destruction, maybe the blast (difficult to say since it doesn't travel, rather expands rapidly), but none of that would scale to Zeno specifically. You don't need to be MFTL and have MFTL reactions to launch an MFTL attack. To note, there are plenty of characters all over fiction that are capable of producing attacks that are far faster than both their own speed and their own reactions. Zeno doesn't get to be his own baseless exception.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 16, 2017)

Volt manta said:


> I'm not quite sure how that works. I'm pretty sure generating an attack that has x speed doesn't guarantee that that attack's speed will automatically scale to you, unless you've been proven to be able to react to it/ move as fast and-or faster than it. Especially since it sounds like this is a scaling based on blast speed, which has even less justification for scaling. I could be wrong (on that last bit in particular), but then no one's provided the calc yet, to my knowledge.


You're barking up the wrong tree here as I don't calc nor can I really defend that calc as I don't really watch DBS avidly. I'm not GM nor do I speak for him. I'm simply stating there was a calc for Zeno. I never said it was valid or not and that's not really something for me to judge as I said, I can't calc worth a damn.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 16, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree here as I don't calc nor can I really defend that calc as I don't really watch DBS avidly. I'm not GM nor do I speak for him. I'm simply stating there was a calc for Zeno. I never said it was valid or not and that's not really something for me to judge as I said, I can't calc worth a damn.


You misrepresented that as an attack on you. It's the claims coming from this thread in general that Zeno is capable of contending with Galactus/ the higher-ups of the Marvel universe given raw contest in DC to durability, which there's not too much of a dispute (at this level). Destroyed multiple universes then tanked his own blast, hence multiversal, hence stronger. But all those claims here _necessarily_ rely on Zeno being able to outspeed/ quick draw his opponent before he gets nulled (high tiers in general possess typically a bundle of nasty haxes that makes the DC/ durability issue in general pretty non-dispute). And the true evidence supporting that claim that is seriously shaky.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 16, 2017)

Volt manta said:


> You misrepresented that as an attack on you. It's the claims coming from this thread in general that Zeno is capable of contending with Galactus/ the higher-ups of the Marvel universe given raw contest in DC to durability, which there's not too much of a dispute (at this level). Destroyed multiple universes then tanked his own blast, hence multiversal, hence stronger. But all those claims here _necessarily_ rely on Zeno being able to outspeed/ quick draw his opponent before he gets nulled (high tiers in general possess typically a bundle of nasty haxes that makes the DC/ durability issue in general pretty non-dispute). And the true evidence supporting that claim that is seriously shaky.


I can't really argue on Zeno's behalf as I'm not an avid DBS viewer nor a calcer. I was stating there existed a calc for Zeno. I know nothing if it's valid but I tend to trust GM's judgment on the matter. If it's invalid, that's fine but don't talk to me as if I'm arguing for the calc when I was simply informing you a calc existed for Zeno that you were asking for.


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2017)

checks the name of the opening poster

he is the -144p version to my 1080p quality :gohanskully

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 16, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Yup, that is unless he hides for a few million years



Can you explain? I stopped following the recent events at Marvel.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 17, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Can you explain? I stopped following the recent events at Marvel.


Marvel changed it so that his strength/power is measured in/by the age of the universe. So sense secret wars happened recently he was rather weak when Chaos and Order jumped him. Gotta find the scans at some point


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 17, 2017)

Blαck said:


> *Marvel changed it so that his strength/power is measured in/by the age of the universe.* So sense secret wars happened recently he was rather weak when Chaos and Order jumped him. Gotta find the scans at some point


This is weird considering time has never applied to LT. It's like Marvel really is trying to keep LT down because they have an axe to grind with him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jul 17, 2017)

doesn't this come down to whose faster?

Also what is Zenos accepted DC?

I thought it was accepted at multiversal last I checked with @God Movement due to Zenos feat in the Goku Black arc.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 17, 2017)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> doesn't this come down to whose faster?
> 
> Also what is Zenos accepted DC?
> 
> I thought it was accepted at multiversal last I checked with @GodMovement due to Zenos feat in the Goku Black arc.


Pretty sure he still is multiversal and after getting a lengthy lecture about it, the feat you're referring to may not be valid. So really Zeno might be down to whatever the other highest speed feat is in DBS.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 17, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Marvel changed it so that his strength/power is measured in/by the age of the universe. So sense secret wars happened recently he was rather weak when Chaos and Order jumped him. Gotta find the scans at some point



The new LT is Adam Warlock right?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 17, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> The new LT is Adam Warlock right?


Think so, though it's strange, it's as if they completely removed all of his well personality to make him Lt only for him to a punching bag for the plot. Hoping Thanos' current run will crossover so he can help his old pal out


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 17, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Think so, though it's strange, it's as if they completely removed all of his well personality to make him Lt only for him to a punching bag for the plot. Hoping Thanos' current run will crossover so he can help his old pal out



Indeed, honestly Thanos became the overseer of the omniverse in all but name. He even has a hotline with TOAA.

Is very stupid though, Thanos explicitly said Adam would be more powerful than the original LT, having none of the limitations that made the original vulnerable. But he gets killed by Order and Chaos?


----------



## SSBMonado (Jul 17, 2017)

Volt manta said:


> Which gives you the speed of the destruction, maybe the blast (difficult to say since it doesn't travel, rather expands rapidly), but none of that would scale to Zeno specifically. You don't need to be MFTL and have MFTL reactions to launch an MFTL attack. To note, there are plenty of characters all over fiction that are capable of producing attacks that are far faster than both their own speed and their own reactions. Zeno doesn't get to be his own baseless exception.


This isn't how it works in DB, though. Whether that concept is common in fiction overall shouldn't matter when there's not a single instance of it (as far as I remember, at least) in DB itself


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 17, 2017)

Orochibuto said:


> Indeed, honestly Thanos became the overseer of the omniverse in all but name. He even has a hotline with TOAA.
> 
> Is very stupid though, Thanos explicitly said Adam would be more powerful than the original LT, having none of the limitations that made the original vulnerable. But he gets killed by Order and Chaos?


I think its cause they were getting amped by the First Firmament which allowed them to do it, then again idk what that means for the first firmament power wise


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 17, 2017)

Masterblack06 said:


> I think its cause they were getting amped by the First Firmament which allowed them to do it, then again idk what that means for the first firmament power wise



Something I find interesting is that the First Firmament calls Logos one of multi-eternity systems. Logos replaced LT (temporarily at least)

Does this mean the LT is counted as a system within multi-eternity and thus was always weaker than multi-eternity?


----------

